# mbu pics



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This is the second day he has been in my care. I think he is still shy so he isnt moving much. More update will come. Enjoy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

sweet man he looks so cool


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent fish, though snappy's being lazy on the photography apparently


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome! Puffers rule!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice fish!

lol that last pic makes it look like he's smiling.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pics wont work for me


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

try again. it works for me. I will get better pics soon =).


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pretty fishy Eric


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thats freakin awesome!!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

do they move much?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

He does, he sits an chill after he eaats then he moves. Swims up and down, up and down all over the tank.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what size tank u got him in? and how big is he now?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hes in a 60g and its only 9" Once it hit a few more inches bigger a new tank will be in order =) I can finally keep a fish and watch it grow! Woot woot


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This guy doesnt need the turning space actually. All it does it swims the wall of the tanks and look like its begging fr food because everytime i walk by he just starts swimming up the front walls otherwise he would just sit on the ground or just hover


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

now the pics work









man that is a good pickup

how fast do they grow, what is there max size


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great fishy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes great lookin fish eric


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you guys!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...e...very nice puffer...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wow...e...very nice puffer...



















pack your either really oblivious or really cruel


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry i did not know of its passing.(haven't been around the last few weeks)..was a great fish tho...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oh how i miss him. Raf check out some update photos of him... those makes me wanna cry!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ur album doesn't work E


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This is the heart breaker link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=25277

how i miss him so much.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn beautiful puff


----------

